# Miss Mia - Picture Heavy -



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Just thought I'd share some absolutely precious pictures of Mia.. :heart

Baby Mia..




Grown up Mia...





Just thought I'd share my baby girl. More pictures to come


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so beautiful. She looks like she has you wrapped around her little paw.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mia is stunning.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a pretty girl!! Way to go catmom!!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, she's beautiful! And helpful too. I see she's helping you on the computer.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Very pretty girl and so photogenic!!!!


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> She is so beautiful. She looks like she has you wrapped around her little paw.


She definitely does, haha. My boyfriend and I often refer to her as "Baby Sinclair" cause she's my baby.. lol



emilyatl said:


> Oh, she's beautiful! And helpful too. I see she's helping you on the computer.


Ahhh yes...She's "helping" me type. She's got a good WPM. ;P

Thank you everyone for all the compliments!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Mia's so adorable!  I saw her picture in your avatar and arrived at this thread specifically because I was looking for pictures of Mia. I love torties!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Welllll..Here's some more. : P



 (prettty giiiiirl)
(her being a tiny weirdo) 




Just some more kitty obsession for you.. ;P


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Crazy baby girl..she fell asleep in my lap!! c:


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Lovely girl and really lovely photo's.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

So Cute! I absolutely adore Miss Mia!! <3


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I love her little pink sweater!


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Did I mention she is a momma's girl???


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is getting big! Thanks for the pictures. She is a lovely girl.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

She's lovely! Love all the pictures!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

What a stunning girl! Tortie girls are amazing, Tosca (my tortie) says meow


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Please sit there......It's not like I was doing anything or needed that space..


<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww, what a lovely girl!! Love seeing the kitten pix too!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

@Astarael: Lol, that first photo of Mia wedging herself in between your leg and the chair arm reminds me of a soft, furry somebody at my house.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Aaaw she looks like a chimera, I don't know a lot about torties, but I love when they get the black marking right in the middle of the nose. So beautiful and fluffy <3


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy 2nd Birthday Mia!!!!!! Well, it's more of a birthday/gotcha day, but whatevs!!! I gave her some wet food and some lovins, but I haven't decided on her gift yet...hmmm!!

Regardless, heres some pictures of my beast for yall!


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Full of tortie-tude! The kitten photos are especially cute  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

So adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeeeeeeeeee! She's so cute! She still has a kitten face. And she certainly is a mama's girl!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Miss Mia is Gorgeous!! 
I've got a Tortie girl as well!


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

She was posing...so I took approximately a bazillion pictures but here are the good ones


----------

